#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Επιβατικό / εφαπτομενικό μέτρο ελαστικότητας

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Ο ορισμός εφαπτομενικού και επιβατικού μέτρου ελαστικότητας είναι ανεξάρτητος του υλικού.
Δεδομένης καμπύλης τάσης - ανοιγμένης παραμόρφωσης, σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο της καμπύλης:
1) Εφαπτομενικό μέτρο = πρώτη παράγωγος της καμπύλης ή εφαπτομένη της γωνίας της  στην καμπύλη στο σημείο εκείνο (tangential stiffness)
2) Επιβατικό μέτρο = εφαπτομένη της γωνίας της ευθείας που διέρχεται από το σημείο της καμπύλης και την αρχή των αξόνων (secant stiffness)

Περίπου ταυτίζονται, ακριβή απόκλιση μπορείς να υπολογίσεις άμα βρεις θεωρητικά το εφαπτομενικό χρησιμοποιώντας την Hognestad καμπύλη που χρησιμοποιεί ο κανονισμός, και συγκρίνεις με τον τύπο που δίνουν τα σχόλια.

----------



----------

